# New Klein dikes



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I received these diagonal cutters from Klein to try out and review. Yes, these pliers are large. They are the same size as 9 inch side cutters. The extra size allows for a lot more leverage and cutting power. Anything that your side cutters will cut, these will cut. They are great for cutting large SO cable, MC and up to #2 THHN. The only downside is their size/weight. The ideal use for these would be for the folks that install Romex and like to use diagonals to cut the wire. These pliers are beefy enough to use as a hammer to install straps.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Without an angled head, they're no good for romex guys. The angled head is the fulcrum for removing staples.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Without an angled head, they're no good for romex guys. The angled head is the fulcrum for removing staples.


I agree with the angled head helping leverage. I rarely do any Romex work these days, but was thinking that the larger size would compensate for the lack of angle for staple pulling. Then again, I have been wrong before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

They look nice, I wonder how much they will be in stores?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They look nice, I wonder how much they will be in stores?


about $40.00


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

varmit said:


> I received these diagonal cutters from Klein to try out and review. Yes, these pliers are large. They are the same size as 9 inch side cutters. The extra size allows for a lot more leverage and cutting power. Anything that your side cutters will cut, these will cut. They are great for cutting large SO cable, MC and up to #2 THHN. The only downside is their size/weight. The ideal use for these would be for the folks that install Romex and like to use diagonals to cut the wire. These pliers are beefy enough to use as a hammer to install straps.


Cutting mc cable ends off with ***** leaves a crimped end which makes pulling the jacket off difficult. Cable cutters make a clean break with minimal crimp and the jacket slides right off.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zac said:


> Cutting mc cable ends off with ***** leaves a crimped end which makes pulling the jacket off difficult. Cable cutters make a clean break with minimal crimp and the jacket slides right off. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180312/223f80879ff9e17954f8a59886b17617.jpg[/MG][IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180312/43d0767e36dc12ecbd1f3dac83b6b943.jpg[/MG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> I agree 100%. You are a smart man, except for that blue ladder. They are so crappy that they just crinkle. I will cry if I lose you :sad:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I agree 100%. You are a smart man, except for that blue ladder. They are so crappy that they just crinkle. I will cry if I lose you :sad:


That's all they sell at the deeps. It accepts the blue bucket though so its aight. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Without an angled head, they're no good for romex guys. The angled head is the fulcrum for removing staples.


I have them and they work fine for removing staples. The head is angled enough to pull staples with them. In fact, I was using them for that very purpose today.

I'm glad I bought them, they are much better than the regular ***** that we are all used to.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

zac said:


> Cutting mc cable ends off with ***** leaves a crimped end which makes pulling the jacket off difficult. Cable cutters make a clean break with minimal crimp and the jacket slides right off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long do the cable cutters last doing this? I may get some


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Smid said:


> How long do the cable cutters last doing this? I may get some


It’s aluminum, it shouldn’t dull them. My Klein cable cutters are around 15 years old and still just fine. 

They work great on MC because it holds the cable in the jaws, it doesn’t want to slide out like it does with pliers/dikes.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> That's all they sell at the deeps. It accepts the blue bucket though so its aight.


The "deeps"?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

varmit said:


> about $40.00


Expensive pair of dikes!


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

varmit said:


> Anything that your side cutters will cut, these will cut. .




```

```

Will they cut a 1/4 inch bolt in two?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> How long do the cable cutters last doing this? I may get some


Klein 1104 bx cutters, they last a very long time and will cut pretty heavy metal as well. 

They also have the re-rounding die for mc/bx


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

HackWork said:


> It’s aluminum, it shouldn’t dull them. My Klein cable cutters are around 15 years old and still just fine.
> 
> They work great on MC because it holds the cable in the jaws, it doesn’t want to slide out like it does with pliers/dikes.


Good deal, just curious. I turned a guy I work with into these https://www.jbtoolsales.com/knipex-...MI06-6ooLo2QIVB1cNCh0cgwanEAQYBiABEgK6pPD_BwE
They’ll cut wires like butter but he mangled his cutting mc, and other things im sure he’s not admitting lol


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Maybe it was my type of work, but I hardly ever used dikes.
I see them as the must have tool, but there was no must for me. For the occasional need for diagonals, I used my T&B crimp tool.
Same tool with a crimper.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes I carry a T&B WT112M most of the time. I also have the new Klein dikes and I like them also. They are a bit heavy but I think some of the weight could be reduced by offering them in standatd plastic dip handles rather than the Journeyman handles. All in all a good tool.

LC


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I used the blue handled Klein ***** for years. Then I got Knipex and finally saw the light. Sorry Klein, but Knipex "snap" when cutting through wire. Kleins feel spongy when doing the same thing. 

I don't ever see me going back to Kleins.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Maybe it was my type of work, but I hardly ever used dikes.
> I see them as the must have tool, but there was no must for me. For the occasional need for diagonals, I used my T&B crimp tool.
> Same tool with a crimper.




```

```

Me either. Hardly ever use them.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Most of the electricians that work for me do not like KNIPEX other than the Channellock type plier. They feel it is not as sturdy as the Klein plier. 
I must admit that the only Knipex tools that I have is the Channellock type pliers and a Stripmaster type wire stripper. Both are very good tools.
Old habbits do die hard.

LC


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

It’s weird. 

Doing residential and some commercial, I used dikes constantly, and lineman’s fairly seldom (mainly to pre twist). When I shifted to heavy commercial hospitals and industrial, the dikes hardly got used, and the lineman’s hardly left my hand. 

But yeah, those pictures are too bulky and not angled enough for me to even consider them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Maybe it was my type of work, but I hardly ever used dikes.
> I see them as the must have tool, but there was no must for me. For the occasional need for diagonals, I used my T&B crimp tool.
> Same tool with a crimper.


I don't carry dikes around with me like other electrician do. But I find use for them in certain situations.

When changing a panel out, I use them to cut all the wires off of the breakers and neutral/ground bars. They work perfectly here. They also work perfectly when you need to cut a wire in or near a box and lineman pliers are too big. Especially when cutting it hot.

The dikes with the angled head work well for pulling staples in certain situations when you have open space around them to push them against, but this works so much better and it works in all situations:


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm glad they are sticking with the Journeyman grips that come loose and start to slide off after five months of normal use. 
The benchmark of excellence.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

Not a fan of the new ones....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don't carry dikes around with me like other electrician do. But I find use for them in certain situations.
> 
> When changing a panel out, I use them to cut all the wires off of the breakers and neutral/ground bars. They work perfectly here. They also work perfectly when you need to cut a wire in or near a box and lineman pliers are too big. Especially when cutting it hot.
> 
> ...


Hmm...another item I may just need to add if things keep going the way they are.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don't carry dikes around with me like other electrician do. But I find use for them in certain situations.
> 
> When changing a panel out, I use them to cut all the wires off of the breakers and neutral/ground bars. They work perfectly here. They also work perfectly when you need to cut a wire in or near a box and lineman pliers are too big. Especially when cutting it hot.
> 
> ...


That may be the gayest tool I have ever seen.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It is absolutely excellent for staple pulling. It really works well when you have many cables stapled close to each other near a panel. I remember many times struggling to get those staples out with ***** or pliers, the staple shark pulls them right out in a split second. It also works well when you are removing an old box and installing a larger one in a wall and have to reach down to pull a stable on a cable. Same with a panel change in a wall.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Knipex:


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Smid said:


> How long do the cable cutters last doing this? I may get some


Years. I also use cable cutters for that same purpose


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I also hate that style of grip. They’re bulkier. Less control - too squishy.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

zac said:


> Cutting mc cable ends off with ***** leaves a crimped end which makes pulling the jacket off difficult. Cable cutters make a clean break with minimal crimp and the jacket slides right off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually twist the mc like I'm giving it an Indian burn. (No disrespect to Indians)
Then I snip the now unraveled section with my dikes. Trim and straighten it up call it a day. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Peewee0413 said:


> I usually twist the mc like I'm giving it an Indian burn. (No disrespect to Indians)
> Then I snip the now unraveled section with my dikes. Trim and straighten it up call it a day.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I use a roto splitter but don't have a problem using my ***** when landing the wires. 
Roughing in, ropping out a unit is where I use the cable cutters. Using ***** to cut (and consequently crimp) or your method of unraveling would add time I.M.O.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For the little stuff, I tended to mostly break it and nip it off at an angle. About the only time I used a rotosplit on little stuff was with type AC cable or if I was just in the mood to use a rotosplit that day.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> It is absolutely excellent for staple pulling. It really works well when you have many cables stapled close to each other near a panel. I remember many times struggling to get those staples out with ***** or pliers, the staple shark pulls them right out in a split second. It also works well when you are removing an old box and installing a larger one in a wall and have to reach down to pull a stable on a cable. Same with a panel change in a wall.


Are you mad at me?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you mad at me?


At this point I am completely indifferent with both you and Mikey. You've both failed me.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> At this point I am completely indifferent with both you and Mikey. You've both failed me.


I was in mexico for 2 weeks with my little Filipino hottie. give me a break.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I was in mexico for 2 weeks with my little Filipino hottie. give me a break.


That's even worse. Now I am mad that you didn't SIIHPAPP.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Good lord! $40 for a pair of *****?!? :vs_laugh: Channel Lock made-in-usa are less than than $20. :thumbup:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Dan the electricman said:


> Good lord! $40 for a pair of *****?!? :vs_laugh: Channel Lock made-in-usa are less than than $20.


Channellock are consistently a good value. They also employ United Steel Workers. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That's even worse. Now I am mad that you didn't SIIHPAPP.


FO you traded me in for banana joe.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> FO you traded me in for banana joe.


No, he is ignoring me.


----------

